# Is turf mode worth the extra doe for the XP?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My father is looking at a 570 Ranger. He's trying to decide if the extra $$ is worth it for the XP. About the only thing really that interest him on the XP model is the turf mode, as he will be using it around the house a lot. His main use will be hunting season and around the house work. No trail riding or mudding. 

Is it worth the extra $2000 just for the Turf mode? I know there are other perks to the XP but performance wise for him and his use, none of them really matter. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, if he has a nice yard he wants to keep and will be using it on it, then he will need turf mode but if that yard work requires traction beyond what one wheel will give, then he better learn to make very wide turns and not worry about it because spinning one wheel is more destructive then munching arks in grass. Decides, he can get a turf tire that won't be too hard on the grass...or just a street tire that will slide on top on turns.

2000 more bucks for that? Really? what a ripoff


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The turf mode is the weakest link in the bike. I've already blew mine out and replaced it with RZR900 gears and did away with the turf crap. I did like running around in my yard and not tearing it up but I didn't use it that much either, and still blew it apart. I would suggest saving the 2 grand and spending it on other accessories. After seeing the inside of the tranny when he tore it down I have better understanding of how the turf mode works, and can see why it is the weakest link in the bike. With RZR gears you have a pinion gear and two secondary gears thats it. With turf mode there is a pinion gear, secondary gears, a ring gear and seven planetary gears in between, the planetary gears are what breaks. And 9 times out of 10 when they let go it busts holes in the cases right below the fill plug. Mine did this also, $700 just for the cases. So when I rebuilt mine, I did away with the turf crap, put a Turner double reverse chain in it and HD bearings and chromemoly output shaft. Basically fixed ALL the weak links while I was in there. It's pretty much bullet proof as it can get now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got to remember though, this is my father. He's only using it for hunting and working around the house. There will be no other accessories added to it other than a winch & maybe some lights. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah if he's just gonna putt around on it he will probably like the turf mode then. It definitely keeps the yard looking good. Although I HAVE read about people blowing it out on stock bikes too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That sucks... 

On a good note, I did find a 2015 left over the dealer said he'd sell in the mid $9K's Out the Door.... But it's red and Dad wants green. lol

On a side note, I should NOT NOT NOT have gone into the dealer........ Man the RZR's they had in there..... And the HL edition rangers & sportsmans... :rockn:


Just sucks I don't have anywhere around here to ride.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If that price is on an xp that's a decent deal... If he's gonna hunt with it the 900 is WAY quieter..


----------

